# EC payments to Farmers: (CAP Beneficiaries Publication)



## cerberos (11 Oct 2008)

does any1 know where I can get this info. I have searched http://www.agriculture.gov.ie but can't find it

C


----------



## Vanilla (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: EC payments to Farmers*

http://www.agriculture.gov.ie/cap_ben_default.jsp

Nosy?


----------



## cerberos (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: EC payments to Farmers*

Yep, Thx


----------

